# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  <<ΜΟΤΕΡ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΣ>>

## radioamateur

Αν και δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ την εν λόγω συσκευή αναρωτιέμαι εάν τα οικειακά μοτέρ που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά είναι αξιόπιστα & προπαντός ασφαλή για το χρήστη λόγω της έκθεση τους σε υψηλή θερμότητα.
Ποιά είναι τα κριτήρια επιλογής μιας αξιόπιστης συσκευής του είδους;
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα τηλεχειρισμού α) για τη μεταβολή της ταχύτητας και β) αλλαγής φοράς δεξιόστροφα αριστερόστροφα.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## controlakis

> Αν και δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ την εν λόγω συσκευή αναρωτιέμαι εάν τα οικειακά μοτέρ που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά είναι αξιόπιστα & προπαντός ασφαλή για το χρήστη λόγω της έκθεση τους σε υψηλή θερμότητα.
> Ποιά είναι τα κριτήρια επιλογής μιας αξιόπιστης συσκευής του είδους;
> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα τηλεχειρισμού α) για τη μεταβολή της ταχύτητας και β) αλλαγής φοράς δεξιόστροφα αριστερόστροφα.
> Ευχαριστώ!



Καλη επέρα σου.
Δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει να πάρεις δεξιόστροφο - αριστερόστροφο απο πλευρά τιμής αλλά θα σου πώ πως δεν το χρειάζεσε.
Πρέπει να δείς μέχρι πόσα κιλά αντέχει αν εχει "ροπή".
Τώρα απο τηλεχειρισμό φτιάξε ενα με ρυθμιστή στροφών πιό γρήγορα θα τον φτιάξεις παρά θα τον βρείς. Οχι με PIC όμως εγω μία φορά πήγα να φτιάξω κατασκευή και ακόμη παιδεύομε :Smile: 
Εχουν σχεδόν όλα Low High σκάλα και είναι ιταλικά "βλέπω απο Ιταλία είσαι?"
Είχα πάρει ενα πρίν 10 χρόνια και το έχω ακόμη και εχει δουλέψει πολύ φίλε μου.
Επίσης είχα πάρει ποδοδιακόπτη με ρυθμιστή στροφών επάνω αλλά τα έπαιξε, αυτός ήταν ελληνικός. :Rolleyes:

----------


## jeik

Γεια  σου  , τι  εγινε  η  RF ? το  ριχνουμε  στα  γενικου  ενδιαφεροντος  θεματα ?  :Smile: .Μεχρι  τωρα  εχω  δει  μονο  εναν  τυπο  μοτερ  να  κυκλοφορει  ευρεως  και  μου  κανει   καπως  :Bored: .Ειναι  απο  μια  βιοτεχνια  αθηναικη , βγαζει  2  μοντελα , παραπλησια (μην  πω  ιδια) και  εχουν  τραγικο φινιρισμα , με  μια  χρυσοχρωμη  λαδομπογια  βαμενα , ασχημα  μπορω  να  πω.Σε  παραπεμπει  σε  τεχνολογια  του  '60.

Νομιζω  οτι  υπαρχει  μονο  επιλογη αργο-γρηγορο , και  δεν  θυμαμαι  αν  ειναι  με  Μ/Σ  ή  παιρνει  κατ ευθειαν  220.Καιγονται  ευκολα , (δεν  ειναι  απο  την  θερμοκρασια  της  φωτιας  διοτι  απεχει  απο  την  φωτια  λογω  της  προεκτασης  της  σουβλας και  επιπροσθεως  το  καλυπτεις  με  κατι  ως  προς  τα  καρβουνα  και  εισαι  οκ) ,αλλα  απο  την  θερμοκρασια  που  αναπτυσει  το  ιδιο.Πολλοι  κανουν  το  λαθος  να  μην  ''ζυγοσταθμιζουν''  το  αρνι  πανω  στη  σουβλα   με  αποτελεσμα  οταν  η  κοιλια  του  βρισκεται  στο  σημειο  ανοδου  καθως  περιστρεφεται  το  μοτερ ''ζοριζεται'' και  δεν  εχει  ομαλη  κινηση  με  αποτελεσμα  να  ζεστενεται  υπερβολικα  και  να  ''αρπαζει''.

----------


## radioamateur

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κατεβαίνω πολλές φορές στο κέντρο και βλέπω πάσης φύσεως μοτέρ μεγάλα μικρά πολύχρωμα μέχρι που κάποιο έγραφε αν δεν κάνω λάθος *εγγύηση εφόρου* ζωής από την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι η θερμότητα μπορεί να επιρρεάσει την ασφάλεια του μοτέρ και κατ'επέκτση του χρήστη.
controlakis Έλληνας είμαι αλλά με συνδέουν ισχυροί δεσμοί με την εν λόγω χώρα.Το μοτέρ σου είναι ιταλικό για σούβλα ή εσύ το προσάρμοσες στη σούβλα;
Με χαροποιεί ιδιαιτέρως ότι τα περισσότερα μοτέρ σούβλας τιτλοφλορούνται ως ελληνικά και ελπίζω να ισχύουν οι πληροφορίες που αναγράφονται στη συσκευασία.
jeik... ευελπιστώ ότι σε κάποια επόμενη κατασκευή κάποιου linear να μπορέσουμε να εκμεταλλευθούμε τη θερμότητα μιας cx εν ώρα λειτουργίας για να ψήσουμε κανένα καφέ με μπόλικη RF πάντα.Όντως η ζυγοστάθμιση φαίνεται να είναι πρόβλημα αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εύκολο να βρεθεί το κέντρο βάρους.

----------


## badsak

Το καλητερο μοτερ για σουβλα κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι το μοτερ απο 
υαλοκαθαριστηρες αυτοκινητου.
Βαζεις ενα μετασχηματιστη-ανορθωση και εφυγες.
εχει και διαφορες ταχυτητες αναλογα με το ειδος και την μαρκα.
Και φυσικα στα μεταχειρησμενα ανταλακτικα τα βρισκεις με το κιλο.
Με τετοιο μοτερ την εχω βγαλει καθαρη 4 χρονια τωρα.
Το προηγουμενο και ετοιματζιδικο μας εγκατελειψε στο πρωτο  αρνι.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

δεν το πιστευω .....

ποιος ρωταει και ποιοι απαντανε ....

το χασαμε το κορμι ...ουπς λαθος .... παμε ξανα ...

ΤΟ ΧΑΣΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΡΝΙ ΠΑΤΡΙΩΩΩΩΤΗ 

ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΤΩΡΑ.

1 ΑΝ ΤΟ ΜΟΤΕΡ το θελεις για κοκορετσι (που η σουβλα ειναι μικρης διαμετρου), δες οτι την εισαγωγη στο μοτερ, να εχει "τρυπα" μικρη για να μπορεις να σταθεροποιησεις την ακρη της σουβλας.

2 αν το θελεις για αρνι, δες παλι την εισαγωγη στο μοτερ, (πρεπει να χωραει η ακρη της σουβλας)

3 υπαρχουν μοτερ οπου εχουν ρυθμιση στροφων με ποντεσιομετρο

εγω αγορασα πριν 3 χρονια, οτι καλλιτερο σε ισχυ με ρυθμιση στροφων, ΑΛΛΑ το ηθελα για κοκορετσι, και η υποδοχη που ειχε ηταν για σουβλα διαμετρου 1,5 εκατοστων, με αποτελεσμα, να μην γυρνα το κοκορετσι, και μετα απο πατεντες της τελευταιας στιγμης , καταφερα να το γυρναει αλλα δουλευε ελαφρως εκκεντρα.

τελικα ξεθηλυκωσε μολις το κοκορετσι ηταν ετοιμο

----------


## Γιώργος 231

και κατι αλλο.

ολα τα μοτερ εχουν σχεδιαστει να δουλευουν σε πασαλους (αυτους που καρφωνεις κατω για να στιριξεις την σουβλα)

αν εσυ ψησεις σε ετοιμη ψησταρια, ισως να ΜΗΝ μπορεις να σταθεροποιησεις το μοτερ.

αρα  κατα την επιλογη σου, ψαξ την καλα, γιατι θα αναγκαστεις να κανεις και εσυ πατεντες της τελευταια στιγμης.
Και αν δουλεψουν (ΟΙ πατεντες) εισαι οκ, αν οχι ετοιμασου για φουσκαλες στα χερια σου

----------


## antonis_p

> Το καλύτερο μοτερ για σουβλα κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι το μοτερ απο 
> υαλοκαθαριστηρες αυτοκινητου.
> Βαζεις ενα μετασχηματιστη-ανορθωση και εφυγες.



ο πατέρας μου γυρίζει την σούβλα από τότε που θυμαμαι
με μοτερ από πλυντηριο.
Πρέπει να έχει προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του τουλάχιστον 30 χρόνια.

Έχει βάλει και μια ρόδα ποδηλάτου στην σούβλα και μεταφέρει την κίνηση με σχοινί.
(άρα είναι μακριά από την σούβλα & δεν ζεσταινεται)

Το συγκεκριμένο μοτέρ έχει και ρυθμιστή στροφών.
Και αν δεν είχε, πλεον κυκλοφορούν παντού dimmer κινητήρων.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Τα τελευταία χρόνια το Πάσχα αγοράζω ένα κατσίκι (μυρίζει λιγότερο από το αρνί), το πλένω καλά, γεμίζω την κοιλιά του με μείγμα αλατιού, πιπεριού και ρίγανης, το ράβω με ανοξείδωτο σύρμα και το δίνω στο φούρνο της γειτονιάς για ψήσιμο. Ούτε μοτέρ, ούτε σούβλες ούτε άλλοι μπελάδες...

----------


## frix199

Καλά βρε αχαΐρευτε χαμτζή, στην αθήνα κάνεις πάσχα?
Νά'ταν και ωραία πόλη να πω ντάξ! εεχεχεχε πλακίτσα  :Biggrin: 

Έλα προς τα πάνω να σε φιλέψουμε στο βουνό  :Lol:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ιέλα βριέ Αλέξ', ιμίς ιδώ οι νότιοι χαμ'τζήδες εδώ μές' στη βρουμόπουλη τη βγάζουμε του Πάσχα! Μπουρεί να μη φτιάχνμ' καλά αρνιά κι κουκουρέτσια αλλά φτιάξαμ' καλά μικρουτσίπις κι τα κάναμ' συχνουόμιτρα που φυσάν'!!!

Πλάκα κάνω βρε παιδιά, καλό μήνα και καλά ψησίματα! Χαιρετισμούς στα Νταρνακοχώρια! (Από το Διαδίκτυο τα έμαθα για τα μέρη σας βρε frix199, είδες τι έπαθε ο κοσμάκης όταν πέρασε ο Δαρείος από εκεί; Ακόμη και σήμερα τρομάζουν στο άκουσμά του!)

Πάντως μια ωραία ιδέα για τα μοτέρ σούβλας είναι να χρησιμοποιηθούν για να περιστρέφουν τον άξονα του μεταβλητού πυκνωτή σε συντονιστικά κεραιών για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Η *αθηνα ειναι η καλυτερη πολη του ΚΟΣΜΟΥ* την περιοδο του Πασχα.
υγ
και πολλες φορες ειναι υπεροχη και τον 15αυγουστο.

εγω θα κανω πασχα ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ, με αρνι στο φουρνο με κλιματοβεργες και κοκορετσι (για το καλο) στην σουβλα (με μοτερ φυσικα)

----------


## frix199

> Ιέλα βριέ Αλέξ', ιμίς ιδώ οι νότιοι χαμ'τζήδες εδώ μές' στη βρουμόπουλη τη βγάζουμε του Πάσχα! Μπουρεί να μη φτιάχνμ' καλά αρνιά κι κουκουρέτσια αλλά φτιάξαμ' καλά μικρουτσίπις κι τα κάναμ' συχνουόμιτρα που φυσάν'!!!
> 
> Πλάκα κάνω βρε παιδιά, καλό μήνα και καλά ψησίματα! Χαιρετισμούς στα Νταρνακοχώρια! (Από το Διαδίκτυο τα έμαθα για τα μέρη σας βρε frix199, είδες τι έπαθε ο κοσμάκης όταν πέρασε ο Δαρείος από εκεί; Ακόμη και σήμερα τρομάζουν στο άκουσμά του!)



Με γεια το συχνόμετρο σου είπα? δεν σου είπα!
Με γεια λοιπόν  :Tongue: 

χαχαχα ξέρεις πιο πολλά για τα μέρη μου απο μένα, δεν έκατσα ποτέ να τα 
διαβάσω, αν και νομίζω πως πρέπει  :Biggrin: 

Α ναι! Καλό μήνα!





> εγω θα κανω πασχα ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ, με αρνι στο φουρνο με κλιματοβεργες και κοκορετσι (για το καλο) στην σουβλα (με μοτερ φυσικα)



Θα με πάρεις μαζί σου?
Γιατί αν περιμένω απτον πατέρα μου με κόβω να σουβλίζω μικρουτσίπς!  :Lol: 

---
Αρκετά off topic βγήκαμε  :Biggrin: 

Που λέτε, για τα μοτερ, εμείς έχουμε 2-3 που το ένα είναι με ποτενσιόμετρο,
και τα άλλα με επιλογή ταχύτητας ένα δύο εάν θυμάμαι καλά,
αλλά μου φάνηκε περίεργο που λέτε οτι καίγονται, δεν έχω δει
ποτέ μοτερ σούβλας να καίγεται  :Huh:

----------


## kkontidis

την καλητερη μοντα την εκανα με μοτερ απο παραθυρο αυτοκινητου...αντε και καλες γυροβολιες!!!

----------


## FM1

Παιδιά ωραία ιδέα είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί 12V μοτέρ από υαλοκαθαριστήρα αυτοκινήτου.
Το είχαν κάνει κάποιοι φίλοι παλιότερα και το αρνί γύριζε φουρλέτσι!!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## radioamateur

Πρωτοσέλιδο το κόβω το θέμα στις πρωινές εφημερίδες. :Cursing: 
Πιστεύετε ότι θα μπορούσαμε να εκμεταλλευθούμε την αιολική και την ηλικακή ενέργεια σε αυτόματο στο μοτέρ της όλης κατασκευής.
Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μπορούσε να προσαρμοστεί και αισθητήρας που να μας ειδοποιεί πότε το ψήσιμο θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί & δεν αναφέρομαι σε χρονοδιακόπτη βέβαια
Έχετε καμιά ιδέα γιατί ίσα που προλαβαίνουμε να αναβαθμίσουμε τη σούβλα.
Το θέμα "καίει"! :Blushing:

----------


## frix199

Στο τέλος θα ψήσουμε το αρνί με στοιχεία peltier  :Lol:

----------


## weather1967

Βρε παιδιά καμμια φωτο δεν παιζη απο τα μοτερακια απο υαλοκαθαριστηρες ιχ , απο μοτερ πλυντηριων ,απο μοτερ παραθυρου πορτας ιχ .
Να δουμε και εμεις να κανουμε καμια πατεντα  :Blink:

----------


## controlakis

> και κατι αλλο.
> 
> ολα τα μοτερ εχουν σχεδιαστει να δουλευουν σε πασαλους (αυτους που καρφωνεις κατω για να στιριξεις την σουβλα)
> 
> αν εσυ ψησεις σε ετοιμη ψησταρια, ισως να ΜΗΝ μπορεις να σταθεροποιησεις το μοτερ.
> 
> αρα κατα την επιλογη σου, ψαξ την καλα, γιατι θα αναγκαστεις να κανεις και εσυ πατεντες της τελευταια στιγμης.
> Και αν δουλεψουν (ΟΙ πατεντες) εισαι οκ, αν οχι ετοιμασου για φουσκαλες στα χερια σου



Συχώραμε πατριώτη αλλα λάθος, τα μοτέρ είναι για ψησταριές αυτά που λέω και δεν καίγονται είναι έξω απο την εστία πάνω απο 40 πόντους και έχουν σκελετό στήριξης για να πάνε επάνω στον πάσαλο της ψηστιέρας  - φούρνου.
Είναι μεταλικά και αντέχουν.
Αν τώρα ψάξεις για μοτέρ αυτές της ημέρες το πιό πιθανό είναι να φάς καμμένο μοτέρ αντί για αρνί :Rolleyes: .
Την μεγάλη εβδομάδα θα πάω χωριό που την έχω και θα στείλω φώτο αλλά αν θές Radioam να σου πώ.
Πάντως το αγόρασα απο άνθρωπο που φτιάχνει επαγγελματικά ψησταριές, φούρνους και τζάκια οχι απο πλανόδιο ή απο εμπόριο εποχιακών ειδών.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## jeik

Λοιπον  , να  γινει  με  γραναζι  και  αλυσιδα  ποδηλατου , καποιοι  θα  εναλλασονται  στο  πηδαλι  :Smile:  για  λογους  γυμναστικης  και  υγειας.
Επισης  μπορει  να  γινει  με  φτερωτη  (παλι  με  αλυσιδα  ή  ιμαντα) , αιολικη  κινηση (αν  εχει  αερα) .
Ακομη , οποιος  ψησει  σε  χωριο  με  πολλα  νερα  να  το   κανει  διπλα  σε  πηγη (υδροκινητο)  :Smile: .
Βαλτε  την  οικολογικη  σας  συνειδηση  να  σας  εμπνευσει  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Συχώραμε πατριώτη αλλα λάθος, τα μοτέρ είναι για ψησταριές αυτά που λέω και δεν καίγονται είναι έξω απο την εστία πάνω απο 40 πόντους και έχουν σκελετό στήριξης για να πάνε επάνω στον πάσαλο της ψηστιέρας  - φούρνου.
> 
> Είναι μεταλικά και αντέχουν.
> Αν τώρα ψάξεις για μοτέρ αυτές της ημέρες το πιό πιθανό είναι να φάς καμμένο μοτέρ αντί για αρνί.
> Την μεγάλη εβδομάδα θα πάω χωριό που την έχω και θα στείλω φώτο αλλά αν θές Radioam να σου πώ.
> Πάντως το αγόρασα απο άνθρωπο που φτιάχνει επαγγελματικά ψησταριές, φούρνους και τζάκια οχι απο πλανόδιο ή απο εμπόριο εποχιακών ειδών.



Sorry αγαπητε, αλλα που ειναι το λαθος που λεω ?
Απλα η στηριξη που εχουν καποια μοτερ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΘΕΤΕ καλα πανω στον αξονα-πασαλο που εχουν καποιες ετοιμες ψησταριες.
Και ολο αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να ψαχνεις πατεντες της τελευταιας στιγμης.
Εγω δεν ειπα ουτε για καμενα μοτερ ουτε τιποτα τετοιο.
Ισως βεβαια εσυ να γνωριζεις καποια μοτερ που εφαρμοζουν ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΞΟΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ  ΤΙΣ ΕΤΟΙΜΕΣ ΨΗΣΤΑΡΙΕΣ.

----------


## dovegroup

Εχω κάτι σε αννοία είδα Ακης και απάντησα...καλά...

----------


## PCMan

Ψηφίζω μοτέρ απο υαλοκαθαριστήρες αυτοκινήτου.

Το έχουμε πάνω απο 15 χρόνια και γυρνάει άνετα 2 αρνιά και 1 κοκορέτσι μαζί. Έχει 4 ταχύτητες, πρώτη, δευτέρα, όπισθεν, όπισθεν x2  :Tongue: 
Έχει κιάλλες ταχύτητες με διάφορα γρανάζια ποδηλάτου. Ετσι κανονίζεις αν πχ. πρέπει το κοκορέτσι να πάει πιό αργά απο το αρνί.

Είναι όλα πολύ κοντα στη φωτιά και δεν μπορείς να τα πιάσεις γιατί ζεματάνε αλλά δεν βλέπω κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα..

----------


## leosedf

Μοτέρ υαλοκαθαριστήρων έχει μανία ο θείος μου, και οντως είναι πολύ ωραία μοτέρ. Μέχρι και μίνι μπετονιερα καναμε.

----------


## jimk

πασχα ενας τυπος τι εκανε σε ενα χωριο αληθινη ιστορια!ειχε βαλει μοτερ απο πλυντηριο το ειχε προσαρμοσει στην σουβλα με ολα τα μπιχλιμπιδια του πλυντιριου κουμπια κτλ...ειχε καλεσει τους γειτονες για να τους δειξει την κατασκευη του,ειχαν μαζευτη γυρο γυρο και το θαυμαζαν,γειρναγε μια δεξια μια αριστερα το αρνι σε καποια στιγμη μπηκε στο προγραμμα του στιψηματος δεν μπορειται να φανταστειτε τι εγινε αρχιζει το αρνι να γυρναει σαν τρελο!!!να φευγουν κοματια απο ολες τις πλευρες και να τρεχουν ολοι να κρυφτουν!!!!! :Lol:  :Lol: φοβερη κατασκευει!!!  :Lol: συμπερασμα οτι φτιαξετε δοκιμαστετο πρωτα χωρις το αρνι!!! :Lol:

----------


## weather1967

> πασχα ενας τυπος τι εκανε σε ενα χωριο αληθινη ιστορια!ειχε βαλει μοτερ απο πλυντηριο το ειχε προσαρμοσει στην σουβλα με ολα τα μπιχλιμπιδια του πλυντιριου κουμπια κτλ...ειχε καλεσει τους γειτονες για να τους δειξει την κατασκευη του,ειχαν μαζευτη γυρο γυρο και το θαυμαζαν,γειρναγε μια δεξια μια αριστερα το αρνι σε καποια στιγμη μπηκε στο προγραμμα του στιψηματος δεν μπορειται να φανταστειτε τι εγινε αρχιζει το αρνι να γυρναει σαν τρελο!!!να φευγουν κοματια απο ολες τις πλευρες και να τρεχουν ολοι να κρυφτουν!!!!!φοβερη κατασκευει!!! συμπερασμα οτι φτιαξετε δοκιμαστετο πρωτα χωρις το αρνι!!!



Aυτήν την πατέντα Δημητρη ,καλιστα μπορουμε να την ονομασουμε η εκδικηση του Αρνιού  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

> ... μπηκε στο προγραμμα του στιψηματος δεν μπορειται να φανταστειτε τι εγινε αρχιζει το αρνι να γυρναει σαν τρελο!!!να φευγουν κοματια απο ολες τις πλευρες και να τρεχουν ολοι να κρυφτουν!!!!!φοβερη κατασκευει!!! συμπερασμα οτι φτιαξετε δοκιμαστετο πρωτα χωρις το αρνι!!!



Αφού ψηθεί το αρνί, στο τέλος, βάζεις "στύψιμο", 
για να φύγουν τα ζουμιά εεε και κάτι κομμάτια !!!
 :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## PCMan

Δεν φωνάζετε καλύτερα εμένα πριν το στύψiμο? Όχι τίποτ'άλλο αλλά να μην πάνε και χαμένα τα καλύτερα κομμάτια  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## junior

Επειδη τετοιες καταστασεις δεν σηκωνουν λαθη , σε περιπτωση που καει το μοτερ πρεπει να υπαρχει εφεδρικο σχεδιο, ενα δευτερο μοτερ...

----------


## antonis_p

ή χερούλι (μανέτα, έτσι δεν λέγεται :Wink:

----------


## xifis

> πασχα ενας τυπος τι εκανε σε ενα χωριο αληθινη ιστορια!ειχε βαλει μοτερ απο πλυντηριο το ειχε προσαρμοσει στην σουβλα με ολα τα μπιχλιμπιδια του πλυντιριου κουμπια κτλ...ειχε καλεσει τους γειτονες για να τους δειξει την κατασκευη του,ειχαν μαζευτη γυρο γυρο και το θαυμαζαν,γειρναγε μια δεξια μια αριστερα το αρνι σε καποια στιγμη μπηκε στο προγραμμα του στιψηματος δεν μπορειται να φανταστειτε τι εγινε αρχιζει το αρνι να γυρναει σαν τρελο!!!να φευγουν κοματια απο ολες τις πλευρες και να τρεχουν ολοι να κρυφτουν!!!!!φοβερη κατασκευει!!! συμπερασμα οτι φτιαξετε δοκιμαστετο πρωτα χωρις το αρνι!!!



φιλε νασαι καλα,δε μου εμεινε αντερο απτο γελιο!!!τι εκανε το θηριο!προνοησε να στραγιξει τα λιπη τα περιττα ρε σεις,δεν ηταν ατελεια της εφευρεσης... :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## PyroGeorge

> πασχα ενας τυπος τι εκανε σε ενα χωριο αληθινη ιστορια!ειχε βαλει μοτερ απο πλυντηριο το ειχε προσαρμοσει στην σουβλα με ολα τα μπιχλιμπιδια του πλυντιριου κουμπια κτλ...ειχε καλεσει τους γειτονες για να τους δειξει την κατασκευη του,ειχαν μαζευτη γυρο γυρο και το θαυμαζαν,γειρναγε μια δεξια μια αριστερα το αρνι σε καποια στιγμη μπηκε στο προγραμμα του στιψηματος δεν μπορειται να φανταστειτε τι εγινε αρχιζει το αρνι να γυρναει σαν τρελο!!!να φευγουν κοματια απο ολες τις πλευρες και να τρεχουν ολοι να κρυφτουν!!!!!φοβερη κατασκευει!!! συμπερασμα οτι φτιαξετε δοκιμαστετο πρωτα χωρις το αρνι!!!



αυτο εχει γινει και στη πολη μου,παντου υπαρχουν "θαυματουργοι" ανθρωποι :Tongue: 





> Μοτέρ υαλοκαθαριστήρων έχει μανία ο θείος μου, και οντως είναι πολύ ωραία μοτέρ. Μέχρι και μίνι μπετονιερα καναμε.



κρυβε λόγια εσυ :Biggrin:

----------


## junior

> ή χερούλι (μανέτα, έτσι δεν λέγεται



 
ή μανιβελα . Αλλα σου χαλαει τη ψυχολογια , φανταζεται να καει απο το πρωτο μισαωρο ? Ειναι πολλες οι στροφες αρη  :Biggrin:

----------


## amiga

1208511521-a-01.jpg

Ξέρει κανείς τι μάρκα είναι αυτή; 
Αυτο το σύμβολο είναι χαραγμένο πάνω σε διάφορους μηχανισμούς περιστροφής αξόνων.

----------


## johnkou

Παιδια βαλτε και καμια φωτο απο τις πατεντες πουχετε κανει να παρουμε καμια ιδεα για του χρονου.

----------


## timekeeper

Σχετικό - άσχετο: Λέτε τα κανονικά μοτέρια για σουβλοκαταστάσεις να κάνουν για diy cnc; Γράφουν πάνω τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία (βήματα κτλ.);

----------


## stinger

μοτερ απο υαλοκαθαριστηρα αυτοκινητου για να κανεις την δουλεια σου στα σιγουρα.....εχω 2 για αυτην την δουλεια και 5 χρονια τωρα δουλεουν τελεια....ο ενας ειδικα ειναι απο φορτηγο και δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα...τα εν λογω μοτερ μαλιστα χρησιμοποιουνται σε πολλες πατεντες

----------


## amiga

και εγώ απο υαλοκαθαριστηρα έχω!!! Απλα έχω την περιέργεια να μάθω τι μάρκα είναι αυτή.

----------


## PyroGeorge

Μπορειτε να βαλετε καμια φωτογραφια με τα μοτερ υαλοκαθαριστηρων?
Θελω να δω πως ταιριαξατε τον αξονα του μοτερ με την σουβλα.
Οι μερες πλησιαζουν,πρεπει να το ετοιμασω :Tongue:

----------


## Phatt

Το δικο μου εγινε με αλυσιδα και γραναζια για να φερω λιγο το βημα οπως θελω...

----------


## stylianos1

λοιπόν λεβέντες μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο πολλά χαλασμένα μοτέρ 
εχώ 2 προτάσεις 
1η φθηνή και αξιόπιστη ......... το εν λόγο μοτέρ δεν καταλαβαίνει χριστό έχει και ανεμιστήρα μέσα είναι αερόψυκτο -αθόρυβο και γυρνά με σταθερό ρυθμό ............ όχι αργά όταν ανεβάζει την κοιλιά και γρήγορα όταν την κατεβάζει ...... όπως πολλές σαβούρες που κυκλοφορούν 
το συγκεκριμένο θα το βρείτε σαν αερόψυκτο BOSS σε πολλά καταστήματα 
http://www.psistis.gr/%CE%9C%CE%9F%C...%A4%CE%9F-BOSS
και μάλιστα εδώ είναι και ακριβό φλώρινα κάνει ούτε 30........ 27 νομίζω 

η δεύτερη λύση που την ζαχαρώνουν πολλοί εδώ μέσα είναι η παρακάτω ... αθάνατο τέρας δύναμης 
αλλά η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο απο την στιγμή που υπάρχει το παραπάνω 
πιθανόν να σας στοιχίσει και ακριβότερα,...............  ηλεκτρόδια ... δίσκοι κοπής .. καδένα γρανάζια και πολύ κόψε ράψε  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAAfEXpdPLg

----------


## PyroGeorge

Επεσε στα χερια μου ενα μοτερακι απο υαλοκαθαριστηρες αλλα του πισω τζαμιου και μου ειπαν δεν κανει ολοκληρη περιστροφη,αλλα αριστερα δεξια μονο.ΔΕν το εχω δοκιμασει ακομα,αλλα υπαρχει τροπος να το κανω να περιστρεφεται κυκλικα?

----------


## stylianos1

για δώσε του ρεύμα πρώτα ............. γιατί μου φαίνεται κουφό αυτό το δεξιά αριστερά  :Smile: 

το δεξιά αριστερά σε ότι μηχανισμούς υαλοκαθαριστήρων έχω δεί , γίνετε με μηχανισμό μάκτρων και όχι με μπρος πίσω του μοτέρ  :Huh:

----------


## PyroGeorge

και εμενα περιεργο μου φανηκε..
Θα το τεσταρο να δω τι γινεται

----------


## leosedf

Γεια σου Γιωργάρα με το εργαλείο σου!  :Smile:  Καλό βόλι και καλή ανάσταση.

----------


## PyroGeorge

To εργαλειο μια χαρα γυρναει :Biggrin: 
Με το αρνι να δω τι θα κανω...χεχεχε
Καλη ανασταση

----------


## leosedf

Έλα βρε.
Φάε μια σαλάτα μαρούλι. :Mr. Green:

----------


## picdev

+1 και απο μένα σε μοτέρ υαλοκαθαριστήρα, είναι πολύ ανθεκτικά σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες,
έχουν μειωτήρα και η ταχύτητα είναι ιδανική για σούβλισμα

----------


## FM1

Καλή Ανάσταση & καλά ψησίματα!!!

----------


## ironda19

Ορίστε πατέντα για σούβλα. Ιδανικό και για γύρισμα ελέφαντα. Του λείπουν βέβαια τα δισκόφρενα και ραδιο σιντιέρα για να ολοκληρωθεί. :Lol:  :Lol:  Πέρα από τα αστεία ωραία κατασκευή.Καλή ανάσταση , υγεία σε όλους και στις οικογένειές σας.
001.jpg

http://www.avsite.gr/vb/showthread.p...F4%E1%E9/page2

----------


## stylianos1

> +1 και απο μένα σε μοτέρ υαλοκαθαριστήρα, είναι πολύ ανθεκτικά σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες,
> έχουν μειωτήρα και η ταχύτητα είναι ιδανική για σούβλισμα



τα μοτέρ αυτά έχουν ρυθμό περιστροφής 50 rpm ........ αρκετά γρήγορο κατά την γνώμη μου 
 :Huh: 

το ιδανικό είναι 20-25 rpm 

οπότε μια μείωση στροφών στο 2++/1 είναι καλά να γίνει .........

ο πολύ γρήγορος ρυθμός περιστροφής , διαλύει νωρίτερα απο ότι πρέπει στα τελειώματα τον οβελία  και δεν είναι πολύ καλός 

στο βίντεο που δίνω παραπάνω , έχω βάλει γρανάζι 13 δόντια στο μοτέρ και 28 στην σούβλα ........ κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη γύρίζει με τον ιδανικό ρυθμό  :Rolleyes: 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post597264

----------


## Phatt

> Ορίστε πατέντα για σούβλα. Ιδανικό και για γύρισμα ελέφαντα. Του λείπουν βέβαια τα δισκόφρενα και ραδιο σιντιέρα για να ολοκληρωθεί. Πέρα από τα αστεία ωραία κατασκευή.Καλή ανάσταση , υγεία σε όλους και στις οικογένειές σας.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43496
> 
> http://www.avsite.gr/vb/showthread.p...F4%E1%E9/page2



Νομιζω οσοι σουβλιζουμε μια φορα το χρονο(κι αμα) μπορουμε να αρκεστουμε σε μοτερ υαλοκαθαριστηρα με πατεντα...

----------


## stylianos1

http://www.ergaleiomania.gr/theproduct.php?aa=3090
http://www.mek1.gr/details1.php?lang...pid=477&page=1
http://www.psistis.gr/%CE%9C%CE%9F%C...%A4%CE%9F-BOSS

συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον phatt το μοτέρ υαλοκαθαριστήρων είναι πολύ γερό και αθάνατο 
αλλά αν βάλεις καδένα - γρανάζια - μορφοσωλήνες κ.τ.λ βγαίνει ακριβότερο και τελικά 
το μόνο που μένει σε σχέση με το πιο επάνω μοτέρ , είναι η χαρά της ιδιοκατασκεύης 

αν κάποιος λοιπόν δεν πολύ θέλει να πατεντάρει ....... ας πάρει το πιο επάνω μοτέρ και θα με θυμηθεί 
αθόρυβο σταθερό γύρισμα και αερόψυκτο ........ με μια λέξη σκυλί..........
φυσικά δεν είναι το μόνο έχουν βγει και άλλα μοτέρ ... απλά εγώ έχω δουλέψει το παραπάνω και το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα  :Wink: 

αν κάποιος δεν θέλει το παραπάνω ή δεν μπορεί αν το βρει ............ ας αποφύγει απλά τα μοτέρ μπαταρίας- ρεύματος  , συνήθως είναι πιό αδύναμα απο τα ρεύματος 

όσο για την λύση του ironda 19 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post597579

απλά το βλέπω υπερβολικό και ακριβό ....... εχω δεί μοτέρ από επαγγελματική κοτοπουλιέρα με τρεις ατέρμονες , για πάνω απο 6 σούβλες ταυτόχρονα   και είναι μικρότερα ............ :Confused1: 
είναι σαν να αγοράζεις φορτηγό για να μεταφέρεις καρφίτσα  :Biggrin: 
για όποιον γουστάρει βέβαια οκ..............

----------


## Phatt

Βρε Στελιο, τοση διαφορα τιμης απο μαγαζι σε μαγαζι; Σιγουρα ειναι ολα το ιδιο μοντελο; Και απ'οτι βλεπω ειναι και ελληνικης κατασκευης;

----------


## stylianos1

βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν φίλε μου ......... μετα το Πάσχα μπορεί να πέσουν  :Wink: 
η αλήθεια είναι ότι εκτός απο τα παραπάνω που είναι όλα *boss.*........ ψάχνοντας στο νέτ βρήκα και αρκετά *bos* ή *boos* 
τα οποία φυσικά και δέν παρέθεσα ακριβώς επειδή φοβήθηκα αυτό που υποψιάζεσαι και εσύ  

τα μοτέρ που έχω πάρει εγώ είναι όλα απο το ίδιο τοπικό κατάστημα της φλώρινας και είναι όλα *boss* αερόψυκτα και σε τιμή 27 ή 29 ευρό, δεν θυμάμαι 
εχώ πάρει κανένα 4 μέχρι τώρα για φίλους και συγγενείς ( εγώ δεν έχω κανένα  γιατί έχω την ιδιοκατασκευή μου :Rolleyes:   ) και όλα έχουν βγει σκυλιά  

το χαρακτηριστηκό τους είναι ότι είναι αθόρυβα - αερόψυκτα δέν τα σταματάς με το χέρι και είναι 230 βολτ , φέρουν και τικόμενη ασφάλεια ) 
 όχι 12/230 , μπαταρίας ρεύματος όπως λέγονται......... είναι *μόνο* ρεύματος    230 βόλτ 


έτσι για την ιστορία ... δοκιμάζοντας τα στο κατάστημα πριν την αγορά μόνο ένα όταν προσπαθούσα να το φρενάρω με το χέρι , έκανε λίγο περισσότερο θόρυβο και φοβήθηκα ν το πάρω .................

εν το μεταξύ ό καταστηματάρχης που είναι γνωστός μου , μου είπε ότι έχει πουλήσει πολλά για χρήση σε παγολεκάνη  ( ανακατεύουν γάλα δλδ )

----------


## thanasis 1

Λοιπον εχω αρχισει να φτιαχω ενα solar tracker καθαρα για εκπαιδευτικους λογους μιας και θα του βαλω πανω ενα πανελ 35w.
Οπως σωστα με συμβουλεψε ο βαγγελης(GR_KYROS)τον οποιο και ευχαριστω πολυ θα βαλω μοτερ σουβλας που εχει και ενσωματωμενο μειωτηρα,
εχω βρει *μοτερ σουβλας 12V των 10w* αλλοι λενε οτι ειναι 10w αλλοι 15w τεσπα μικρη σημασια εχει, αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι:

1)Τα 10w τα καταναλωνει με το μεγιστο φορτιο ετσι δεν ειναι??

2)Στην περιπτωση μου θα χρειαστω 2 τετοια μοτερ(δυο αξονων solar trcker),επειδη θα τροφοδοτω το συστημα με μπαταρια μολυβδου 
         στην περιπτωση μου μια 12v-9Α δεν θα ηταν υπερ αρκετη για να δουλεψει π.χ μια ημερα μιας και τα μοτερ δεν θα δουλευουν συνεχεια.
         Να πω επισεις οτι η συγκεκριμενη θα φορτιζεται κατα την διαρκεια λειτουργιας του συστηματος.
         Η μπαταρια ειναι υπερβολικα μεγαλη??

----------


## stylianos1

θα σου πω τι έχω μετρήσει μέχρι τώρα εγώ σε μοτέρ σούβλας και το συμπέρασμα μπορείς να το βγάλεις μόνος 

συνήθως τραβάνε 1 αμπέρ σε λειτουργία χωρίς φορτίο ............... έχω τύχει και σε μεγαλύτερα που  τράβαγαν σχεδόν 2 

δεν έχω μετρήσει όμως  ποτέ μοτέρ από πίσω τζάμι που είναι σαφώς μικρότερα ... 

όταν λές μπαταρία μολύβδου 12v -9A .......... εννοείς μήπως 9AH 

ίσως είναι μικρή δεδομένου ότι οι μπαταρίες μολύβδου δουλεύουν σωστά  όταν αποφορτίζωνται    στο c/20 .... 9/20 =0,45 οχι 1++++++
αλλά αν δεν το θες για συνεχόμενη λειτουργία τότε ίσως και να είναι οκ

----------


## gas_liosia

> ...εχω βρει *μοτερ σουβλας 12V των 10w*...



Εγώ απλά θα πω να προσέξεις αν όντως δουλεύει στα 12V. Πρόσφατα έτυχε να ανοίξω ένα για επισκευή (όχι το ίδιο της φωτογραφίας) και ο μετασχηματιστής που είχε μέσα τροφοδοτούσε το μοτέρ με 24V, και είχε παράλληλα και κροκοδειλάκια για μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου (και καλά για τροφοδοσία εξωτερική των 12V). Μόνο που σε αυτήν την περίπτωση έδινε 12V αντί 24V και πολύ απλά... σερνότανε το μοτεράκι...
Οπότε καλού κακού ρώτα τον πωλητή να σου κάνει μια διευκρίνηση αν έχει την ίδια απόδοση και με χρήση μπαταρίας.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις απαντησεις.

*Στελιο* ναι εννοω μπαταρια 12v -9AΗ.

*Κωνσταντινε* δεν επρεπε να μου το πεις αυτο πανω που λεω ωραια βρηκα μοτερ ηρθες και μου κατεστρεψες το ονειρο(πλακα κανω :Biggrin: ),
 το ρωτησα αυτο που λες σε δυο τρια καταστηματα και  μου ειπαν "λογικα ναι θα σου δουλευει" δεν μπορουσαν να μου δωσουν μια ξεκαθαρη
 απαντηση γιατι λογικα αυτοι μονο τα πουλανε και δεν ξερουν με σιγουρια να μου πουν.

Με το θεμα της μπαταριας τι λετε θα χρειαστω μεγαλυτερη ή μπορει και μικροτερη??

----------


## micalis

> Λοιπον εχω αρχισει να φτιαχω ενα solar tracker καθαρα για εκπαιδευτικους λογους μιας και θα του βαλω πανω ενα πανελ 35w.
> Οπως σωστα με συμβουλεψε ο βαγγελης(GR_KYROS)τον οποιο και ευχαριστω πολυ θα βαλω μοτερ σουβλας που εχει και ενσωματωμενο μειωτηρα,
> εχω βρει *μοτερ σουβλας 12V των 10w* αλλοι λενε οτι ειναι 10w αλλοι 15w τεσπα μικρη σημασια εχει, αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι:
> 
> 1)Τα 10w τα καταναλωνει με το μεγιστο φορτιο ετσι δεν ειναι??
> 
> 2)Στην περιπτωση μου θα χρειαστω 2 τετοια μοτερ(δυο αξονων solar trcker),επειδη θα τροφοδοτω το συστημα με μπαταρια μολυβδου 
>          στην περιπτωση μου μια 12v-9Α δεν θα ηταν υπερ αρκετη για να δουλεψει π.χ μια ημερα μιας και τα μοτερ δεν θα δουλευουν συνεχεια.
>          Να πω επισεις οτι η συγκεκριμενη θα φορτιζεται κατα την διαρκεια λειτουργιας του συστηματος.
>          Η μπαταρια ειναι υπερβολικα μεγαλη??



Φιλε Θαναση εαν δεν τα εχεις αγοραση,δεν χανης τιποτα να ψαξης για μοτερ απο τζαμι αυτοκινητου που εχει και τις ντιζες ετοιμες.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ειχα ψαξει αλλα λογο κοστους την ξεχασα αυτην την επιλογη 
και ετσι κατεληξα στα μοτερ σουβλας τα οποια δεν εχω παρει ακομα.

----------


## micalis

Λογο κοστους.....?.Μα καλα που εψαξες?Λοιπον πηγαινε σε κανα φαναρτζιδικο και αν δεν βρης πηγαινε στην ανακυκλωση.

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Το μοτερ που εχω εγω παιδια στην σουβλα για παρα πολλα χρονια
(εχει γυρισει κοπαδια ολοκληρα ) ειναι αυτο που γυρνουσε την 
μπαλα με τα καθρεφτακια σε παλια discoteque και για το αστειο
της υποθεσης αλλα και για να δουμε τι ποιοτητα κατασκευης ειχαν
τοτε ποιος θυμαται τις ΚΑΡΥΑΤΙΔΕΣ στην πλακα.........
Ε απο εκει ειναι........  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## htsopelas

ε οχι ρε φιλε εισαι φοβερος!

----------

